# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Hajnrih Bël

## Askusho

*HEINRICH BOLL (HAJNRIH BËL)
*_(1917-1985)_


*Heinrich Boll* u lind në Këln më 1917. Iu dha Çmimi Nobel më 1972. Në veprat e tij të shumta ka denoncuar me një mënyrë satiriko-groteske tragjedinë e luftës, varfërinë e pasluftës dhe hipokrizinë e Gjermanisë së re kapitaliste. Nga librat e tij janë për tu shënuar: Opinioni i një klouni, Nderi i humbur i Katerina Blumit, etj.

*Përktheu Afrim Koçi*

*FYTYRA IME E VREROSUR*


Kur qëndroja në skelë duke parë pulëbardhat, fytyra ime e vrerosur i ra në sy një polici që patrullonte në këtë zonë. Unë kisha humbur krejt pas këtyre zogjve zevzekë, që më kot ngjiteshin si shigjetë dhe pastaj rrëzoheshin me vërtik në kërkim të ndonjë ushqimi; skela e shkretuar, ujë i blertë i trashë dhe i ndyrë nga vajrat, mbi koren e syprinës së të cilit notonin lloj-lloj hedhurinash, asnjë anije për be, vinçat të ndryshkur, depo të mëdha të rrënuara; as edhe minjtë nuk e prishnin qetësinë e thellë që mbulonte gërmadhat e zeza të skelës. Po bëheshin vite që ishte ndërprerë çdo lidhje me jashtë. 
I kisha vënë syrin një pulëbardhe dhe po ia ndiqja fluturimin me kujdes. E trembur, si një dallëndyshe që ka nuhatur stuhinë, ajo më të shumtën rrinte pezull fare pranë ujit dhe vetëm më të rrallë guxonte të vërvitej lart me klithmë për t'u bashkuar me shoqet. Të ishte e mundur të më plotësohej një dëshirë, do të kisha dashur një bukë që të ushqeja pulëbardhën, ta bëja atë copa-copa dhe ti shënoja një pikë të bardhë fluturimit të shqetësuar, t'i caktoja një fund zbritjes së saj; me anë të asaj cope buke t'i tendosja rravgimet e ngatërruara të endjeve këlthitëse, duke i përmbledhur nga brenda si një tufë fijesh. Mirëpo unë vetë isha i uritur si ajo, i lodhur, sido që edhe i lumtur në gjithë atë pikëllim, sepse ishte gjë e bukur shumë të qëndroje atje, me duar në xhepa, duke soditur pulëbardhën dhe duke pirë pikëllimin. 
Befas një dorë zyrtare mbështetet në supin tim dhe një zë shqipton: 
- Ejani me mua! 
Ndërkaq dora në sup rrekej të më kap dhe të më ngrerë lart. 
Unë qëndrova në vend, e shkunda dorën tej dhe thashë qetësisht: 
- Ju s'jeni në vete. 
- Shok, - vazhdoi i padukshmi, - kini kujdes. 
- Zotëri, - ia ktheva unë. 
- Nuk ka më zotërinj, - thirri ai me zemërim. - Jemi shokë të gjithë. 
Dhe ai bëri përpara, më vështroi anash dhe unë qeshë i detyruar ta ktheja vështrimin tim, që deri atëherë bridhte i lumtur, dhe ta kridhja në sytë e tij të rreptë: ai ishte serioz sa edhe një buall, që për dhjetë vjet është ushqyer vetëm me detyrë. 
- Për ç'arsye... - desha të filloja unë. 
- Arsye ka plot, - tha ai, - fytyra juaj e vrerosur. 
Unë qesha. 
- Mos qeshni! 
Zemërimi i tij ishte i vërtetë. Në krye pata menduar se ai do të ishte mërzitur, meqë nuk gjente asnjë lavire, asnjë detar të dehur, asnjë vjedhës ose të arratisur për ta arrestuar, mirëpo tani e pashë se e kishte me tërë mend: donte të më arrestonte. 
- Ejani me mua...! 
- Po përse? - pyeta unë qetësisht. 
Përpara se të merrja vesh se ç'bëhej, një zinxhir i hollë më pështolli kyçin e dorës të majtë dhe në atë çast e kuptova që isha i humbur përsëri. Për herë të fundit u ktheva nga pulëbardhat rravguese, vështrova qiellin e mrekullueshëm gri dhe u përpoqa të hidhesha me një vrull në ujë, sepse më dukej më e mirë të mbytesha vetë në këtë çorbë të ndyrë, sesa të më mbyste me duar ndonjë rreshter, diku në ndonjë kazermë ose ta shihja veten përsëri në kamp. 
- Po përse? - pyeta unë sërish. 
- Ka një ligj që thotë se duhet të jeni i lumtur. 
- Unë i lumtur jam! - thirra. 
- Fytyra juaj e vrerosur... - tundi ai kokën. 
- Por ky ligj është i ri, - thashë unë. 
- Është tridhjetegjashtëorësh dhe ju e dini që çdo ligj hyn në fuqi njëzet e katër orë pas shpalljes së tij. 
- Unë nuk kam dijeni. 
- Kjo nuk ju shfajëson. Pardje u shpall me anë të radios, u botua në të gjitha gazetat dhe për ata, - këtu ai më hodhi një vështrim përbuzës, - për ata që nuk dinë të përfitojnë as nga të mirat e radios, as të shtypit, ai u bë i njohur me anë të fletushkave që u hodhën në të gjitha rrugët e Rajhut. Kështu që tani ju shok, duhet të vërtetoni edhe se ku keni qenë këto tridhjetë e gjashtë orët e fundit. 
Dhe më tërhoqi pas. Vetëm tani e vura re se ishte ftohur dhe unë nuk kisha pallto, vetëm tani e ndjeva me tamam urinë tek trokiste në portat e stomakut, vetëm tani e kuptova se isha edhe i palarë, i parruar, i leckosur dhe se kishte ligje që kërkonin nga çdo shok të ishte i larë, i rruar, i lumtur dhe i ngopur. Polici me shtynte përpara, si një dordolec që hajdutët nuk e lënë në vendin e ëndrrave të tij, aty buzë arës. Rrugët ishin të shkreta dhe posta e policisë nuk ishte larg, dhe, megjithëse e pata ditur që ata do të gjenin një shkak për të më arrestuar përsëri, ndieja, megjithatë, një rëndësim në zemër, sepse ai po më çonte nëpër vendet e fëmijërisë, të cilat unë kisha pasur ndërmend t'i shihja; pasi të kthehesha nga skela; kopshte të mbuluara nga shkurret dhe të bukura në braktisjen e tyre, udhë të mbajtura me kujdes, të rregullta, të pastra, të gjera, të ndërtuara me plan enkas për skuadronet patriotike, që zhvillonin këtu marshimet e tyre edhe të hënë, të mërkurë dhe të shtunë. Vetëm qielli ishte ai i pari dhe ajri si i atyre ditëve kur zemra ime ishte e mbushur me ëndrra. 
Të gjithë njerëzve që ndeshnin rrugës, u lexohej qartë në ballë vula e zellit dhe veli i hollë i dëshirës për t'u dukur të bindur i mbështillte ata, sidomos sapo shihnin policin; të gjithë shpejtonin hapin duke marrë një shprehje dashamirësie, ndërsa gratë, që dilnin nga dyqanet, përpiqeshin t'i jepnin fytyrës atë shprehjen e gëzimit që kërkohej prej tyre, sepse kishte porosi që të tregoheshin të gëzuara dhe të kënaqura me punën e amvisës, e cila kishte për detyrë që t'u përgatiste ushqim të mirë e të freskët punëtorëve shtetërorë. 
E megjithatë të gjithë këta njerëz na shmangeshin me mjeshtëri, asnjë nuk kryqëzohej me ne; me t'u shfaqur ndonjë gjurmë jete në rrugë, ajo zhdukej njëzet hapa para nesh dhe secili përpiqej të futej në ndonjë dyqan, të kthente qoshen e rrugës ose të fshihej pas ndonjë porte të huaj e të priste atje gjithë frikë gjersa të mekej zhurma e hapave tanë. 
Vetëm njëherë, kur sapo kaptuam një kryqëzim, na doli përballë një plak, në jakën e të cilit më zunë sytë kalimthi distinktivin e mësuesit; ai nuk kishte më si të na shmangej dhe u përpoq, pasi përshëndeti më parë policin, sipas urdhrave në fuqi (duke goditur tri herë rresht me pëllëmbë çaçkën e kokës së vet, në shenjë nënshtrimi absolut), u përpoq, pra, të kryente detyrën, e cila i kërkonte të më pështynte tri herë në fytyrë, duke e shoqëruar atë veprim me thirrjen e detyrueshme: Derr tradhtar! Ai kishte nishan të mirë, por dita qëlloi e nxehtë, grykën ai duhej ta kishte të thatë, dhe mua më arritën vetëm disa cirka të mjera, thuajse të palëndëta, që unë - në kundërshtim me urdhrat - u përpoqa padashur t'i fshihja me mëngë, për këtë polici më dha një shkelm bythës dhe një grusht në mes të shtyllës së kurrizit, duke shtuar qetësisht me zë shkalla një, që donte të thoshte: shkalla e parë dhe më e butë e dënimit që kishte të drejtë të jepte një polic. 
Mësuesi, ndërkaq, ia kishte mbathur me të shpejtë. Të tjerët arritën të na shmangeshin, hiq këtu, mbase, një grua, që, përpara se t'u kushtohej gëzimeve të mbrëmjes në kazermat e dashurisë, po bënte shëtitjen e detyruar, një leshverdhë e zbehtë dhe e fryrë, që më dërgoi një puthje nga lart, për çka unë i buzëqesha me mirënjohje, ndërsa polici u shtir sikur nuk vuri re gjë. Ata ishin porositur t'u lejonin këtyre grave ca liri, që për cilindo shok tjetër do të kishte pasur pasoja shumë të rënda; por, meqenëse ato ndihmonin shumë për ngritjen e gëzimit të përgjithshëm të punës, atyre u ishte lejuar të shkelnin ca ligjin, një rrethanë, kjo, të cilën filozofi zyrtar, dr.dr.dr.Biajgot, e damkosi në revistën e detyruar të filozofisë (zyrtare) si një shenjë që dëshmonte për fillimin e një procesi liberalizimi. Këtë e pata lexuar një ditë më parë, tek kthehesha në kryeqytet, në disa fletë të revistës në fjalë, të cilat i gjeta në nevojtoren e një fshatari, që një student, me siguri djali i fshatarit, i kishte qëndisur me disa epitete fort të goditura... 
Pata fat që arritëm stacionin e policisë, sepse pikërisht në atë çast ushtuan sirenat, shenjë, kjo, që rrugëve do të vërshonin mijëra njerëz me shprehjen e një lumturie të matur në fytyrë (sepse urdhri thoshte që në mbarim të punës të mos tregohet gëzim i madh, meqë kjo do të merrej sikur puna ishte barë; ndërsa kur fillonte puna, po, atëherë duhej të mbretëronte ngazëllimi, ngazëllimi dhe kënga) dhe të gjithë këta mijëra do të ishin të detyruar të më pështynin në fytyrë. Megjithëse, ç'është e vërteta, sirenat binin dhjetë minuta (përpara mbarimit të orarit, sepse çdo punëtor ishte i detyruar që në këto dhjetë minuta të bënte një pastrim rrënjësor, sikundër e kërkonte parulla e kryetarit të shtetit të asaj kohe: lumturi dhe sapun. 
Dera e postës të policisë të kësaj zone, një katror betoni, ruhej nga dy roja, që, kur u kalova pranë, më dhanë racionin e zakonshëm të ndëshkimeve trupore; më goditën fort në tëmtha me kondakët e pushkëve dhe më shembën klavikulat me tytat e revoleve të tyre, në përputhje me nenet e ligjit Nr.1 Çdo polic ka të drejtë që kundrejt çdo të kapuri (me këtë nënkuptojmë të arrestuarin) ta shfaqë veten si pushtet, me përjashtim të atij që e ka kapur vetë meqenëse ky do të ketë fatin të marrë pjesë në ndëshkimet e nevojshme trupore gjatë marrjes në pyetje. Vetë ligji penal ka këtë formulim: Çdo polic ka të drejtë të dënojë cilindo, ai ka për detyrë të dënojë cilindo që ka bërë faj.
Kaluam përmes një korridori të gjatë e të zhveshur, me dritare të mëdha në të dyja anët; së fundi u hap automatikisht një derë, sipas lajmërimit që kishin bërë ndërkohë rojat për ardhjen tonë, sepse në atë kohë, kur mbretëronte lumturia, kur çdo gjë ishte e mirë, e rregullt dhe kur secili përpiqej që ta harxhonte brenda ditës racionin e sapunit, në ato ditë, pra, ardhja e një të kapuri (të arrestuari) ishte ngjarje më vete. 
Hymë në një dhomë thuajse të zbrazët, ku kishte vetëm një tryezë shkrimi me telefon dhe dy kolltukë. Unë duhej të rrija në këmbë në mes të dhomës, kurse polici hoqi helmetën dhe u ul. 
Në fillim u bë heshtje dhe nuk ndodhi gjë; ata kështu veprojnë përsëri, kjo është më e keqja; unë e ndieja se si fytyra ime brengosej gjithnjë e më shumë, isha i lodhur dhe i uritur dhe ishte zhdukur edhe gjurma e fundit e asaj lumturie të përzitur i bindur tashmë që isha i humbur. 
Disa sekonda më vonë hyri i heshtur një burrë i gjatë e fytyrëzbehtë, me uniformën e murrme të kryehetuesit. Ai u ul pa thënë asnjë fjalë dhe zuri të më vështronte. 
- Profesioni?
- Shok i thjeshtë. 
- Ditëlindja? 
- 1. 1. - i thashë unë. 
- Puma e fundit që keni bërë? 
- I burgosur. 
Ata të dy u vështruan në sy. 
- Kur dhe nga ku jeni liruar? 
- Dje, shtëpia 12, qelia 13. 
- Vendqëndrimi i lejuar? 
- Kryeqytet. 
- Dokumentin. 
Nxora nga xhepi vërtetimin e lirimit dhe ia dhashë. Ai e mbërtheu atë me kartelën e gjelbër që pati filluar të mbushte me të dhënat e mia. 
 - Krimi i mëparshëm? 
- Fytyrë e gëzuar. 
Ata të dy u vështruan në sy. 
- Shpjegohuni, - tha kryehetuesi. 
- Asokohe, - thashë unë, - një polici i ra në sy fytyra ime e gëzuar në një ditë kur  ishte urdhëruar zi e përgjithshme. Ishte dita e vdekjes së shefit. 
- Masa e dënimit? 
- Pesë. 
- Sjellja? 
- E keqe. 
- Arsyeja? 
- Zell i pamjaftueshëm në punë. 
- E qartë. 
Kryehetuesi u ngrit, m'u afrua dhe me një goditje të saktë më theu, tri dhëmbët e parë; shenjë, kjo, që më damkoste si përsëritës, një masë rënduese, që unë nuk e kisha llogaritur. Pastaj kryehetuesi doli nga dhoma dhe hyri një djalosh trashaluq me uniformë të murrme hetuesi.
Ata më rrahën të gjithë: hetuesi, hetuesi i parë, kryehetuesi, përveç atyre ndëshkimeve trupore që më dha polici im, sipas së drejtës që i jepte ligji. Dhe më dënuan dhjetë vjet burg, sepse kisha pasur fytyrë të vrerosur, ashtu siç më patën dënuar para pesë vjetësh me pesë vjet, sepse kisha pasur fytyrë të gëzuar. 
Tani, në dalsha i gjallë nga këta dhjetë vjet me lumturi e sapun, do të provoj të mos kem fare fytyrë...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu Eqrem Biba*



*PESHORJA E FAMILJES BALEK*


Në vendlindjen e gjyshit tim, njerëzit merreshin kryesisht me rrahjen e lirit dhe fitonin me këtë bukën e gojës. Gjatë pesë brezave, ata thithën pluhurin që ngrihej lart nga këcenjtë e bluar dhe helmoheshin pak e nga pak prej tij.  
Kur ktheheshin fëmijët nga shkolla, qëllonte që shkonin në pyll dhe mblidhnin kërpudha dhe barëra. 
Pyjet ishin pronë e familjes Balek; edhe fabrikat e lirit ishin pronë e tyre. Në fshatin e gjyshit tim ishte kështjella e Balekëve, dhe gruaja e çdo kryetari familjeje të Balekëve kishte, pranë kuzhinës një dhomë të vogël, ku peshoheshin e paguheshin kërpudhat, barërat dhe lulet. Atje, mbi një tryezë, Balekët kishin një peshore të madhe - një peshore të vjetër, të lyer me bojë ari, një peshore para së cilës edhe gjyshërit e gjyshit tim qëndronin në këmbë, duke mbajtur në duart e tyre të ndyta prej fëmijësh shporta plot me kërpudha, paketa me lule, dhe që shikonin me kujdes se sa drehem do t'i duheshin frau Balekut, në mënyrë që akrepi i lëkundur të qëndronte pikërisht te vija e zezë, tek ajo vijëz e hollë e drejtësisë, që duhej shënuar çdo vit rishtas. Pastaj, frau Baleku merrte një regjistër të madh me kapak meshini bojë kafe, shënonte në të peshën dhe paguante paratë - pfeningë ose solda dhe shumë, shumë rrallë ndonjë mark. Dhe, kur gjyshi im kishte qenë ende fëmijë, atje kish patur një kuti të madhe me sheqerka të athëta, nga ato që kushtonin një mark kilogrami kur frau Baleku, që drejtonte atëherë punët e dhomës fuste nganjëherë dorën në atë kuti dhe i jepte secilit një bonbone, fytyrat e fëmijëve çeleshin nga gëzimi, ashtu sikundër çeleshin kur nëna, me rastin e festave të mëdha, u hidhte në gotat e kafes ca qumësht, prej të cilit kafja merrte një ngjyrë përherë e më të çelur, gjersa zbardhëllehej, si gërshetat e vajzave flokëverdha. 
Një ligj i familjes Balek, sipas të cilit jetonte fshati, thoshte: Askujt nuk i lejohet të mbajë peshore në shtëpi. Ky ligj ishte aq i vjetër saqë asnjeri nuk dinte sesi dhe kur kish dalë ai: ai ligj duhej respektuar patjetër, sepse shkelësit e tij dënoheshin nga fabrika dhe atyre nuk u pranoheshin më as kërpudhat, as barërat e lulet dhe Balekët ishin njerëz aq të fuqishëm, saqë edhe në fshatrat rreth e përqark askush nuk e merrte shkelësin në punë, askush nuk i blinte barëra pylli. 
Im gjysh qe i pari që guxoi të kontrollonte drejtësinë e Balekëve, të atyre që jetonin në kështjellë, që kishin dy karroca të bukura, dhe të cilëve, me rastin e vitit të ri, 1900, Kaizeri u dha një titull fisnikërie. 
Gjyshi im kishte qenë një djalë i zgjuar dhe i zellshëm; ai futej thellë në pyll dhe shkonte më larg se gjithë fëmijët e tjerë; futej gjer atje ku, sipas gojëdhënës banonte Bilgani - një gjigant që mbronte thesarin e Balderëve. Por gjyshi im nuk kish frikë nga Bilgani; ai hynte thellë në pyll dhe, që në moshë të njomë, mblidhte një mori kërpudhash; nganjëherë gjente bile edhe disa lloj kërpudhash të rralla, që frau Baleku i blente me nga 60 pfeningë kilogramin. Pata fletës së kalendarit, im gjysh shënonte gjithshka që u dorëzonte Balekëve: çdo kilogram kërpudha dhe barëra, dhe me shkrimin e tij prej fëmije shënonte aty pranë se sa të holla kishte marrë për to; kështu kish vepruar ai për çdo pfening, që kishte marrë nga mosha 7 gjer në 12 vjeç; dhe kur kish mbushur 12 vjeç, kishte hyrë viti 1900. Me këtë rast, Kaizeri u kishte dhënë Balekëve titullin e fisnikut dhe ata i kishin falur çdo familjeje të fshatit nga 120 gram kafe puro, nga ajo që sillej prej Brazilit. 
Kafeja u shpërnda një ditë para festës, në dhomën e vogël, ku qëndronte pothuaj prej njëqind vjetëve peshorja e Balekëve, të cilët: quheshin tani Balekë fon Biltan, meqenëse. sipas një legjende mbi Bilganin kështjella e këtij vigani kishte qenë pikërisht në vendin ku ngriheshin shtëpitë e Balekëve. 
Gjyshi im më tregonte shpeshherë se si kish shkuar atje, pasi kish dalë nga shkolla, për të marrë kafen për katër familje: Cehët, Baidlerët, Voolin dhe për familjen e vet - Bryher, Kjo kish ndodhur një natë para festës së Vitit të ri: duheshin stolisur dhomat, duheshin pjekur byrekët dhe për këtë duheshin aktivizuar fëmijët, duke i dërguar në kështjellë për të marrë 120 gram kafe. 
Dhe ja, im gjysh kish ndenjur në dhomë, në një fron të vogël prej druri, dhe po priste që Gertruda, shërbëtorja, t'i jepte paketat e gatshme me nga 120 gram kafe secila, katër paketa, dhe rrinte duke shikuar peshoren, në pjatën e majtë të së cilës ishte një peshë prej një gjysmë kilogrami. Frau Baleku ishte i zënë me përgatitjet e festës. Dhe ja, kur Gertruda desh t'i jepte tim gjyshi një sheqerkë të athët, befas pa se kutia ishte bosh: kutia mbushej një herë në vit, dhe në të futej një kilogram sheqerka, nga ato që kushtonin nga një mark kilogrami. 
Gertruda ja plasi gazit dhe tha: «Prit se do të sjell të tjera», dhe im gjysh, me katër paketa kafe, të mbështjella me ambalazh fabrike, me nga 120 gram secila, kish qëndruar përpara peshores, ku njëri kishte harruar një peshë gjysmë kilogramësh; atëherë gjyshi mori katër paketat e kafes dhe i vuri në pjatën e zbrazët të peshores, dhe zemra e tij filloi të rrihte fort, kur pa se akrepi i zi i drejtësisë kaloi nga e majta e vizës; pjata me peshën gjysmë kilogramësh mbeti poshtë, kurse gjysmë kilogrami i kafes u ngrit mjaft lart; zemra filloi t'i rrihte më fort se sa në pyll, atëherë kur ai i fshehur prapa një gëmushe, priste viganin Bilgan: atëherë nxori nga xhepi disa gurë të vegjël, që i mbante gjithnjë me vete, për të vrarë me llastik harabelat, që fluturonin mbi lakrat që kish mbjellë nëna e tij - ju desh të vinte tre, katër, pesë gurë të vegjël pranë katër paketave të kafes, në mënyrë që pjata me peshën gjysmë kilogramëshe të ngrihej lart dhe akrepi të qëndronte, më në fund, pikërisht nën vizën e zezë. Gjyshi im hoqi nga peshorja kafen, i mbështolli gurët në një shami, dhe kur erdhi Gertruda me një qese të madhe prej një kilogrami (të mbushur me bombona të athëta, që duhej të mjaftonin përsëri për një vit të tërë, në mënyrë që të çeleshin fytyrat e fëmijëve) dhe i hodhi bombonat në kuti, djali i vogël dhe i zbetë po qëndronte aty pranë, dhe dukej sikur asgjë nuk kishte ndryshuar. Im gjysh mori vetëm tri paketa, dhe Gertruda pa plot habi dhe frikë se djali, i zbetë, e hodhi sheqerkën e athët përdhe, e shtypi me këmbë dhe tha: «Dua të bisedoj me frau Balekun». 
«Balek fon Bilgan», - e korrigjoi Gertruda. 
«Mirë, Balek fon Bilgan». Por Gertruda qeshi me të, dhe ai u kthye në mes të errësirës në fshat, u shpuri kafen Cehëve, Vaidlerëve, Voolit dhe, pasi tha në shtëpi që kish për të shkuar te prifti, doli jashtë. 
Por ai doli jashtë, në errësirën e natës, me të pesë gurët e tij të mbledhur në shami. Ju desh të ecte një copë herë të gjatë, për të gjetur ndonjë njeri që kishte peshore, ndonjë njeri që ishte i lejuar të mbante peshore. Ai dinte që në fshatrat Blaugau dhe Bernau nuk kishte asnjeri peshore, prandaj, pa u ndalur fare, vazhdoi rrugën. Vetëm pas dy orësh arriti në qytetin e vogël Dilhajm, ku banonte farmacisti Hening. 
«Jo, nuk kam ardhur për ndonjë ilaç, desha vetëm...» «Gjyshi hapi shaminë, nxori të pesë gurët dhe ja zgjati Heningut, duke thënë: «Desha t'i peshoj pak këta». Vështroi tërë frikë Heningun, por, kur pa se ky nuk u përgjigj fare, nuk u zemërua dhe nuk pyeti për asgjë, im gjysh tha: «Kjo është ajo që i mungon drejtësisë», - dhe atëherë, në atë dhomë të ngrohtë, gjyshi ndjeu se i ishin lagur këmbët. Dëbora i kish hyrë nga këpucët; në pyll dëbora i kish rënë përsipër nga degët dhe tani ishte shkrirë; ai ishte i lodhur dhe i uritur, dhe befas ja dha të qarit sepse kuptoi që kishte humbur shumë kërpudha, barëra e lule; ato ishin peshuar në një peshore, së cilës i mungonin pesë gurë për të arritur kufirin e drejtësisë. Dhe kur Heningu, duke tundur kokën dhe duke mbajtur në dorë të pesë gurët, thirri të shoqen, im gjysh mendoi për prindërit e tij, për të parët e tij dhe përfytyroi një peshore të madhe të padrejtësisë; pasi u nxeh e qau më shumë se përpara, u ul pa marrë leje në një karrige në dhomën e Heningut, ju hodhi një vështrim petullave dhe një filxhani me kafe të nxehtë, që frau Heningu, një grua trashaluqe, ja vuri përpara, dhe pushoi së qari, vetëm kur u kthye Heningu nga dyqani dhe i tha së shoqes me ngadalë, duke i hedhur gurriçkat në pëllëmbën e dorës: «Pesëdhjetë e pesë gram... plot». 
Im gjysh u kthye përmes pyllit. Arriti pas dy orësh në shtëpi. Në shtëpi e qortuan rëndë, por ai heshti, dhe kur e pyetën për punën e kafes, ai nuk tha asnjë fjalë, por ndenji gjithë ditën duke bërë llogarira në fletushkën e tij, ku ishte shënuar gjithshka që ai i kish dhënë frau Balekut. Kur në mesnatë, sahati i madh i kështjellës ra 12, nga kështjella u dëgjuan krisma topi, dhe në gjithë fshatin shpërthyen britma e daulle; kur gjithë familja u puth e u përqafua, ai tha pastaj, në qetësinë që mbretëroi në dhomë, me rastin e Vitit të ri: «Balekët më detyrohen 18 marka dhe 32 pfening», Dhe përsëri mendoi për fëmijët e fshatit, mendoi për vëllain e tij, Fricin, që mblidhte plot kërpudha, mendoi për të motrën e tij Ludmilën, për qindra fëmijë që mblidhnin për Balekët kërpudha, barëra dhe lule, por kësaj radhe nuk qau, vetëm se u tregoi prindërve, vëllait dhe motrave atë që kish zbuluar. 
Kur ditën e parë të vitit të ri, Balekët fon Bilgan vajtën në kishë për të dëgjuar meshën dhe stema e tyre e re, e blertë, që paraqiste një vigan që rrinte ulur nën një pishë, spikaste në karrocën e tyre, ata panë fytyra të zbehta e të ashpra njerëzish dhe sy që ishin mbërthyer mbi ta. Ata prisnin të gjenin në fshat kurora me lule, të dëgjonin në mëngjes serenata dhe përshëndetje, me rastin e krishtlindjeve, por, kur kaluan përmes fshatit, patën përshtypjen se ky ishte i vdekur dhe fytyrat e zbehta në kishë ishin drejtuar nga ata, fytyra të heshtura dhe armiqësore. Pastaj, kur hypi prifti në tribunë për të mbajtur fjalën e zakonshme, me rastin e festës, ai e ndjeu ftohtësirën e atyre fytyrave, që zakonisht ishin të qeta e të qeshura dhe, pasi e mblodhi shuk fletën ku ishte shkruar fjalimi, u kthye i djersitur tek altari; kur dolën Balekët nga kisha, pasi mbaroi mesha, kaluan përmes një rreshti fytyrash të heshtura e të zbehta. Por zonja e re, Balek fon Bilgan qëndroi përpara, pranë frenave të fëmijëve, kërkoj me sy fytyrën e tim gjyshi, të vogëlushit të zbetë Franc Bryher, dhe pyeti në mes të kishës: «Pse nuk e more kafen për nënën tënde?- Atëherë im gjysh u ngrit e tha: «Nuk: e mora, sepse ju më detyroheni edhe aq para sa bëjnë pesë kilogram kafe». Dhe ai nxori nga xhepi pesë guriçkat, ja zgjati asaj zonje të re dhe tha: «Ja, se sa, 55 gram për një gjysmë kilogrami peshë - kaq i mungon drejtësisë suaj». 
Në kohën që Balekët ndodheshin në kishë, Vilhelm Vooli, një gjahtar, kishte hyrë në dhomën e vogël, kish marrë peshoren bashkë me regjistrin e madh me kapak rneshini, ku ishte shënuar çdo kilogram kërpudha, çdo kilogram luleje, që kishin blerë Balekët në fshat, dhe gjithë ditën e parë të vitit të ri burrat ndenjën në dhomën e stërgjyshërve të mi. dhe llogaritën, stërllogaritën çdo gram që kishin shitur, por, kur llogaria e tyre arriti në disa mijëra talera dhe akoma nuk kishte përfunduar, befas erdhën xhandarët, duke qëlluar me armë dhe duke përdorur bajonetat; ata u futën në dhomën e stërgjyshit tim dhe muarën me forcë peshoren, bashkë me regjistrin. Me këtë rast, vranë motrën e tim gjyshi, vogëlushen Ludmila, plagosën disa të tjerë, por Vooli vrau me thikë njërin prej xhandarëve. 
Kështu ngriti krye jo vetëm fshati ynë, por edhe fshatrat Blaugau dhe Bernau, dhe pothuajse gjatë gjithë një jave nuk punoi asnjëri në fabrikat e lirit. Mirëpo ja behën një numër i madh xhandarësh, të cilët ju kërcënuan burrave e grave me burgosje, dhe Balekët e ngarkuan priftin të kontrollonte botërisht peshoren në shkollën e fshatit dhe të provonte se akrepi i drejtësisë nuk bënte asnjë mashtrim Atëherë burrat e gratë nisën përsëri nga puna në fabrikën e lirit. 
Prindërit e tim gjyshi u detyruan të largoheshin nga fshati, të linin varrin e freskët të vajzës së tyre të vogël; ata zunë të thurnin shporta, pa u ngulur për shumë kohë në asnjë vend, sepse nuk mund të shihnin me zemër të qetë sesi i mashtronin kudo njerëzit akrepi i drejtësisë. Ata bridhnin prapa karrocës së tyre me plaçka, që ecte me ngadalë nëpër rrugët e fshatrave; kishin me vete edhe një dhi thatime, dhe njerëzit që kalonin pranë karrocës, dëgjonin nganjëherë se brenda në karrocë dikush këndonte për padrejtësinë. Dhe kush dëshironte të dëgjonte, mund të mësonte historinë e Balek fon Bilganëve, drejtësisë së të cilave i mungonte një e dhjeta pjesë.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu: Anrila Spahia (Kove)*


*NJERIU QË QESH*


Kur më pyet ndokush për profesionin, shushatem fare: skuqem, belbëzoj. Dhe kush pa, unë që njihem si njeri i sigurt në vetvete. I kam zili ata, që mund të thonë me zë të lartë: unë jam murator. Berberëve, librashitësave, shkrimtarëve gjithashtu ua kam zili, për thjeshtësinë më të cilën pohojnë punët që bëjnë, pasi nuk ka nevojë të shpjegosh a sqarosh më tej njerëzit. Ndërsa unë jam i detyruar të jap sqarime kur më pyesin. Unë jam njeriu, që qesh. Një pohim i tillë duhet shpjeguar më tej, pasi unë për hir të së vërtetës edhe pyetjes së dytë: "Jetoni nga kjo punë?", duhet ti përgjigjem me "po". Dhe në fakt unë jetoj nga e qeshura ime, dhe jetoj mirë, sepse e qeshura ime, po ta shohim si mall, është shumë e kërkuar. Unë jam një profesionist i mirë dhe me përvojë i së qeshurës. Askush tjetër nuk mund të qeshë si unë, askush nuk i zotëron nuancat e artit tim. Për një kohë të gjatë jam përpjekur të shmang sqarimet bezdisëse, duke u paraqitur si aktor, por aftësitë e të folurit dhe të mimikës sime janë shumë të paplota, për ta bërë të besueshëm këtë pohim, dhe meqë mua më pëlqen të them të vërtetën, e vërteta është kjo: unë jam njeriu, që qesh. Nuk jam as klloun e as humorist, nuk i gazmoj njerëzit, por e prodhoj gazin. Unë qesh si një perandor romak, si një maturant i ndjeshëm, e qeshura e shekullit të 17-të më është po aq e zakonshme sa dhe ajo e shekullit të 19-të, dhe nëse është e nevojshme, unë qesh për të gjithë shekujt, për të gjitha klasat shoqërore, për të gjitha grupmoshat: këtë zanat unë e kam mësuar, ashtu siç mund të mësojë ndokush të riparojë këpucë. Qeshja alla-amerikançe ma shungullon gjoksin, e qeshura e Afrikës, e qeshura e bardhë, e kuqe, e verdhë - të gjitha, përkundrejt pagesës, i lë të gurgullojnë prej meje, ashtu siç e përcakton regjia. Unë jam bërë shumë i domosdoshëm, qesh nëpër disqe, qesh nëpër shirita manjetofoni, madje vetë regjizorët e radiodramave më trajtojnë me shumë kujdes. Unë qesh si melankolik, me maturi, me histerizëm, qesh si faturino autobuzi, si shitës fruta-perimesh; bëj qeshjen e mëngjesit, qeshjen e mbrëmjes, qeshjen e natës, dhe të agut; shkurt, i bëj të gjitha llojet dhe mënyrat e mundshme, kur dhe ku duhet qeshur. Duhet të më besoni, një profesion i tillë është shumë i lodhshëm, madje dhe për mua. Specialiteti im është dhe e qeshura ngjitëse: unë jam bërë i pazëvendësueshëm edhe për komedianët e shkallës së tretë apo të katërt, të cilët me të drejtë dridhen për suksesin e tyre, ndaj jam çdo mbrëmje në variete, t'iu ngjis të qeshurën dhe duartrokitjen të tjerëve. E qeshura ime e përzemërt apo e tërbuar duhet të jetë një punë krejt e përpiktë, nuk duhet të jetë as shumë herët e as shumë vonë, duhet të vijë në momentin e duhur - unë ja plas vetëm sipas programit, gjithë spektatorët buçasin mbas meje, dhe kështu suksesi është i garantuar. Pastaj shkoj vjedhurazi i dërmuar drejt garderobës, hedh pallon sipër supeve, i lumtur, që më në fund do kem orët e mia të lira të mbrëmjes. Në shtëpi gjej një tufë telegramesh: "Kemi nevojë urgjente për të qeshurën tuaj. Regjistrimi bëhet të martën.", dhe kështu, vetëm pak orë më vonë shullarem në një tren me ajër të rëndë duke mallkuar fatin tim. Gjithkush e kupton, që në kohë të lirë apo në pushime nuk kam fare dëshirë të qesh. Mjelësi është i lumtur vetëm kur harron lopën, dhe muratori kur harron llaçin, marangozët shpesh kanë në shtëpitë e tyre dyer dhe rafte, që me zor iu hapen. Pastiçierët pëlqejnë turshitë, kasapi-çokollatën; toreadorët dashurojnë pëllumbat, boksierët mehiten, kur fëmijëve të tyre u del gjak nga hunda: unë i kuptoj të gjithë, ndaj edhe vetë nuk qesh kurrë mbrëmjeve. Unë jam njeri i zymtë, ndaj dhe njerëzit, ndoshta me të drejtë më mbajnë për pesimist. Në vitet e para të martesës, gruaja më thoshte shpesh: "Qesh njëherë!", por me kohë u bë e qartë dhe për të, që këtë dëshirë nuk mund t'ia plotësoja. Unë jam i lumtur, kur muskujt e stërlodhur të fytyrës sime, dhe kur shpirtin tim të strapacuar, mund t'i shplodh përmes seriozitetit të thellë. Po, edhe e qeshura e të tjerëve më nervozon, sepse më kujton menjëherë profesionin tim. Kështu ne jemi bërë një familje e heshtur dhe e paqtë, se edhe gruaja ime e ka harruar të qeshurën: herë pas here më rastis ta kap atë duke u ngërdheshur, e pastaj ngërdheshem edhe unë. Ne flasim lehtë me njëri-tjetrin, sepse unë e urrej zhurmën e varieteve, e urrej edhe zhurmën, që pllakos në sallat e regjistrimit. Njerëzit, që nuk më njohin, mendojnë se jam i mbyllur në vetvete. Ndoshta dukem i tillë, se gojën e hap vetëm, kur më duhet të qesh. Me pamje të tendosur përshkoj gjithë udhën e jetës sime, dhe shumë - shumë i lejoj vetes vetëm ndonjë buzëqeshje të lehtë, duke mos ditur në kam qeshur ndonjëherë me gjithë shpirt. Nuk e besoj. Motrat e mia thonë, se kam qënë gjithmonë një djalë serioz.
Unë, që qesh në qindra mënyra, ende nuk e njoh të qeshurën time të vërtetë.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Nderi i humbur i Katerina Blumit*



_Fragment nga romani “Nderi i humbur i Katerina Blumit”, përkthyer më ‘93 nga Robert Shvarc_



*Hajnrih Bël*



katerinaPersonat dhe veprimet e këtij tregimi janë të shpikura nga mendja. Por, në qoftë se gjatë përshkrimit të disa praktikave gazetareske, do të vihet re, një ngjashmëri me praktikat e përdorura nga Foto-Gazeta, më duhet të theksoj se kjo nuk është bërë as me qëllim dhe nuk është as rastësi, por është e pashmangshme.

1.

Për tregimin e mëposhtëm ekzistojnë disa burime anësore si dhe tre burime kryesore, të cilat do t’i përmendim këtu në fillim dhe pastaj nuk do t’i zëmë në gojë. Burimet kryesore janë: procesverbalet e hetuesisë, avokati dr. Hubert Blorna, dhe shoku i tij i shkollës e më vonë i universitetit, prokurori Peter Hah. Ky i fundit – vetëkuptohet, në mirëbesim – i plotësoi procesverbalet e hetuesisë me disa hollësira të veçanta dhe shpjegoi disa masa të policisë si edhe disa përfundime të kërkimeve të saj, në ato raste kur këto gjëra nuk përmendeshin në procesverbalet; dhe këtë e bëri – gjë që duhet theksuar medoemos – jo për përdorim zyrtar, por vetëm për përdorim privat, sepse e kishte prekur thellë në shpirt brenga e shokut të vet Blorna, i cili nuk arrinte t’i shpjegonte dot të gjitha ato që ndodhën e që, megjithatë, thoshte: “Po ta mendoj hollë-hollë këtë punë, nuk më duket e pashpjegueshme, por pothuajse logjike”. Meqë çështja e Katerina Blumit, po të nisemi nga qëndrimi i të pandehurës dhe nga pozita shumë e vështirë e avokatit të saj mbrojtës, dr. Blorna, do të mbetet patjetër pak a shumë fiktive, mund të themi se ndoshta disa pasaktësi të vogla shumë njerëzore te Hahut janë jo vetëm të kuptueshme, por edhe të falshme.

Përsa u përket burimeve anësore, disa prej të cilave janë më shumë e disa më pak të rëndësishme, nuk del nevoja që t’i përmendim këtu, meqënëse ndërthurjet, ngatërresat, njëanshmëria, befasimet dhe konstatimet e tyre do të sqarohen vetë në vazhdën e këtij tregimi.



2.

Po që se ky tregim – meqë po flasim këtu kaq shumë për burime- të krijon herë pas here përshtypjen e “rrjedhës” – na duhet të kërkojmë ndjesë për këtë: kjo gjë ishte e pashmangshme. Kur ke të bësh me “burime” e me “rrjedhë”, nuk mund të flasësh për kompozicion; në vend të tij mund të përdorim ndoshta nocionin e kanalizimit, dhe ky nocion është i qartë për këdo, i cili, kur ka qenë fëmijë (por ndoshta edhe i rritur), ka lojtur me pellgje uji, duke i lidhur ata me njëri-tjetrin me anë hullish e brazhdash të vogla, duke i zbrazur e duke i devijuar, gjersa arrinte ta mblidhte të gjithë sasinë e ujit të pellgjeve në një kanal të përbashkët… Pra, në këtë mes nuk bëhet gjë tjetër veçse një lloj drenazhi ose tharjeje. Kemi të bëjmë thjesht me një proces rregullimi! Prandaj, në qoftë se këtë tregim e merr vende-vende rrjedha, na duhet t’i lutemi lexuesit që të bëjë pakëz durim, mbasi në këtë mes luajnë njëfarë roli edhe ndryshimet ose barazimet e nivelit, sepse fundja ekzistojnë edhe ndalesa, prita, grumbullime rëre, kanalizime gjysmake dhe burime që “nuk vijnë dot të gjitha njëherësh”, si dhe rryma të nëndheshme etj., etj.



3.

Faktet, të cilat ndoshta do të ishte mirë t’i parashtronin qysh në fillim, janë brutale: të mërkurën, më 20.2.1974, në vigjilje të festave të karnavaleve, një grua e re njëzeteshtatëvjeçare del në një qytet rreth orës 18.45 nga shtëpia e saj dhe niset për të marrë pjesë në një mbrëmje dëfrimi private.

Katër ditë më vonë, pas disa ngjarjes h dhe rrethanash dramatike – jemi të detyruar të shprehemi kështu, duke marrë parasysh pikërisht ato ndryshime të nivelit që shkaktojnë rrjedhën – pra, katër ditë më vonë, të dielën mbrëma, në thuajse po atë orë (ose më saktë: në orën 19.04), gruaja e re i bie ziles në derën e apartamentit të komisarit të policisë të Valter Mëding, i cili tamam në atë kohë ishte duke u maskuar, – jo për arsye private, por për shkaqe shërbimi – me një veshje sheiku; ajo i deklaron Mëdingut të shastitur se në drekë, aty nga ora 12.15, kishte vrarë në apartamentin e vet gazetarin Verner Tëtges; ai, komisari, le të interesohej që ta shpërthenin derën e saj dhe “ta hiqnin” të vrarin që andej, ajo vetë paskësh bredhur midis orës 12.15 dhe 19.00 nëpër qytet në kërkim të pendesës, por pendesë as nuk kishte gjetur e as nuk ndiente; gjithashtu lutej që ta arrestonin, sepse kishte dëshirë të ndodhej atje ku ndodhej edhe “Ludvigu i saj i dashur”.

Mëdingu e njihte atë grua, meqë ato ditët e fundit ajo ishte marrë në pyetje disa herë; ai ndiente njëfarë simpatie për të dhe nuk dyshoi për asnjë çast në fjalët e saj. Me veturë e çon drejt e në komisariatin e policisë, njofton eprorin e vet, kryekomisarin Bajemenë, jep urdhër që ta shpien gruan e re në një qeli dhe, një çerek ore më vonë, takohet me Bajemenen përpara derës së apartamentit të saj, ku disa specialistë të policisë e shpërthejnë derën dhe vënë re se deponimi i gruas ishte i saktë.

Këtu nuk do të flasim, shumë për gjak; atij që i pëlqen gjaku i tepërt, mund t’i rekomandojnë të ndjekë disa programe televizive e filma kinemaje, ku të tilla tmerre ka me bollëk, bile edhe me muzikë! Ne e kemi hallin që të rrjedhë diçka tjetër e jo gjak.

Shumë-shumë mund të përmendim, në lidhje me të vdekurin, disa efekte ngjyrash: Tëtgesi i vrarë mbante në trup një kostum të improvizuar sheiku, që ishte sajuar prej një çarçafi mjaft të përdorur, dhe çdokush e di se ç’pamje ka e kuqja mbi të bardhën dëborë; të gjithë këtë le ta marrim më mirë si një pikturë moderne, meqë kemi të bëjmë me beze e me njolla të kuqe.

Në rregull! Pra, këto ishin faktet.



4.

Edhe një fakt tjetër u duk për njëfarë kohe jo krejt i pabesueshëm: lindi dyshimi në kishte qenë po viktimë e Katerina Blumit edhe fotoreporteri Adolf Shëner, i cili u gjend gjithashtu i vrarë në një kënd pylli, në pjesën perëndimore të qytetit në festë; por më vonë, pasi u vendos njëfarë rregulli kronologjik në rrjedhën e ngjarjeve, kjo pandehmë doli “ absolutisht pa baza”. Një shofer taksie deponoi se e kishte pasë çuar Shënerin (edhe ky i veshur si sheik me rastin e karnavaleve) se bashku me një femër (të veshur si andaluziane) me makinën e vet gjer tek ai kënd pylli. Por kryesorja ishte se Tëtgesi qe vrarë qysh të dielën në drekë, kurse Shëneri të martën në drekë.



5.

Një funksionar i lartë për organizimin e festës së karnavaleve, që merrej edhe me shitje verërash dhe shampanje dhe që mund të mburrej se kishte kontribuar në ngritjen e humorit të njerëzve, u tregua fort i kënaqur e i lehtësuar që të dyja vrasjet u bënë të njohura vetëm të hënë përkatësisht të mërkurën, domethënë pas së dielës. “Kur ndodhin të tilla gjëra në fillim të kremtimeve gazmore,- kështu u shpreh ai, – e merr lumi si humorin ashtu edhe punën! Po ta marrë vesh njerëzia se maskimi me kostume karnavalesh shfrytëzohet për akte kriminale, atëhere e gjithë atmosfera prishet dhe puna dhe fitimet venë në djall. Të veprosh ashtu, është një sakrilegj i vërtetë. Hareja dhe gjullurdia kanë nevojë për besim. Besimi është baza e tyre”.



6

Në një mënyrë mjaft të çuditshme u soll Gazeta pasi u bënë të njohura vrasjet e dy gazetarëve të saj. Shqetësim i jashtëzakonshëm! Faqe speciale! Numra të posaçëm! Njoftime vdekjeje në përmasa të papara! A thua se – meqë u shitka në këtë botë – vrasja e një gazetari qenkësh diçka e veçantë, diçka më e rëndë sesa vrasja, për shembull, e një drejtori, nëpunësi apo vjedhësi banke!

Është e domosdoshme të nxirret në pah ky fakt i supervemendjes së shtypit, sepse jo vetëm GAZETA, por edhe gazeta të tjera e trajtonin vrasjen e një gazetari si një kiamet të madh, si diçka të tmerrshme, pothuajse si dhunim të një shenjtërie. U tha, bile, se Tëtgesi, “ra viktimë e profesionit të vet” dhe, natyrisht, GAZETA vetë ngulte këmbë fort se edhe Shëneri qenkësh një viktimë e Katerina Blumit. Por, edhe në u dashtë ta pranojmë që Tëtgesi nuk do të ishte vrarë aspak sikur mos të qe bërë gazetari (por ndonjë copë këpucari apo furrxhi), prapseprapë do të qe e udhës sikur të ishin bërë ca përpjekje për ta përcaktuar ndryshe vdekjen e tij, për shembull si “një vdekje e kushtëzuar nga profesioni” – për më tepër, meqë do të sqarohet më poshtë se për ç’arsye një femër aq e mençur dhe pothuajse e ftohtë, si ajo Katerina Blumi, jo vetëm që e planifikoi, por edhe e kreu vrasjen, se për ç’arsye ajo, në çastin vendimtar e të përgatitur prej asaj vete, jo vetëm që e nxori revolverin, por edhe e shkrehu.

http://www.standard.al/nderi-i-humbu...terina-blumit/

----------


## BOKE

Xhuje, qenka gjithe viruse kjo gazeta Standard. Uroj te kesh ndonje antivirus te mire ne computerin nga shkruan. lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

boke,

te gjitha gazeta shqiptare jane plenty of viruses,

especially forums./// :perqeshje: 

jemi nen vizhgimin e serviceve komplet.


p.s

prandaj bje shpesh edhe garipi knej nga shqypnia etnike...lol

----------

